# Contax III (War Model)



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2005)

I just added another great collectible to my closet! A Contax III 'Kriegsmarine' dating from the WWII era. In working condition as well!







Can't wait!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow!  Looks so awesome.   Pop a roll in there and let's see what you get!   :thumbup: 

Was this from your weekend jaunt?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 2, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Wow! Looks so awesome. Pop a roll in there and let's see what you get! :thumbup:
> 
> Was this from your weekend jaunt?


 
I will, I will... Once it gets CLA'd, provided it needs it.

No, the weekend hunt was a Mamiyaflex C2 in mint condition.

Now I need a Leica IIIf...


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, it turns out it doesn't need a CLA, because it's already been done by the seller! Wow! Everything works as it should, even the lightmeter (uncoupled) atop, like new! I'm also learning a few new facts about Contax III cameras, they were the first 35mm ones to have a lighmeter put on top.

I checked things out a little on the web and it seems the Kriegsmarine cameras were made for the German Navy, the U-boats were equipped with such cameras and with adapters to their periscopes so they can take shots of ships.  There were records of each camera and lens but those records were destroyed during the war.   Would have loved to learn more about it.

All I need now is a take-up spool (already ordered one) and I'll be ready to shoot. I understand there are many RF camera users that prefer a Zeiss to a Leitz piece of glass.  Hmm...  Anyone care to comment on that? Any Zeiss or Leica users?


----------



## iphoto (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! a clasic pice to add in a collection


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Wow! Looks so awesome. Pop a roll in there and let's see what you get! :thumbup:


 
OK, I did it! I ran into a little bit of a problem, the Contax didn't have the take up film spool and the one I found on Ebay went for about $36.00!! :thumbdown:   Therefore I had to make one from an older cartridge with a solid plastic spool on which I cut a slit for the film. It worked like a charm and I loaded some 400ASA BW film. I shot it at work, an old theater that looks interesting. I shot a lot of details and I'm curious to see the Sonnar at work. Will develop tomorrow and scan a few for your pleasure...  

Until then though...

Cheerio...


----------



## terri (Feb 11, 2005)

$36 for a take-up spool.... :roll:   Rant: I hate ebay.   I think sometimes the sellers get greedy.   Or something gets driven past its real value by newbies who get caught up in bidding wars, and it ends up making zero sense! /end rant   

I am excited to see how this guy performs!     

I'm also giddy like a little girl, ready to tackle the next FedEx guy who happens by my house....I am waiting for my Super Isolette to appear.   Any day now!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 12, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> $36 for a take-up spool.... :roll: Rant: I hate ebay. I think sometimes the sellers get greedy. Or something gets driven past its real value by newbies who get caught up in bidding wars, and it ends up making zero sense! /end rant
> 
> I am excited to see how this guy performs!
> 
> I'm also giddy like a little girl, ready to tackle the next FedEx guy who happens by my house....I am waiting for my Super Isolette to appear. Any day now!


 
Wow!... Can't wait to see some of that baby's pics.

On the other hand here are two scans from 400ASA Kodak pushed to 800 taken with the Contax:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v196/mitica100/Ron.jpg 


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v196/mitica100/Orpheum02.jpg 



 
And I got lucky also, I scored not one but three Zeiss cassettes and their original containers on E-bay:



http://home.att.net/~jackfry/images/zeissfilmcans.jpg


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 12, 2005)

Sweet addition yo!!! Looks like a great piece of collectors gear! Looks like a super contrasty lens too! Can't wait to see more! Thanks for sharing!

Zach


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Zach! 

Yeah, it's pretty contrasty even with 400ASA. Then again, they made them as such for the Navy (German) so they can use them with the U-boat periscopes.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey, I think they look GREAT!    :thumbup:   I love these contrasty sharp images.   

Looks like you have an excellent new addition to the family, Mitica.   Can I borrow it.....?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 17, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Hey, I think they look GREAT! :thumbup: I love these contrasty sharp images.
> 
> Looks like you have an excellent new addition to the family, Mitica. Can I borrow it.....?


 
But... but...  but of course!


----------

